# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  jesse marunde dead at 27

## PROTEINSHAKE

I am hearing on other boards(but havent seen a news article) that powerlifter/WSM competitor jesse marunde is dead at 27..... anyone hear or have info in this?

----------


## cmillett

no i havnt,if you hear anything keep us updated

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

http://www.konp.com/local/2994

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

http://www.americanstrongman.org/art....asp?ArtID=230

----------


## number twelve

wow this is terrible he had a lot of charisma i always really pulled for him in the WSM

----------


## BgMc31

I've been getting texts and phone calls all day. Apparently he complained of dizziness after some intense training and passed out after either high reps squats or a stone medley and died shortly thereafter. 

Jesse was a great strongman and even greater friend, he will be missed by all those who came in contact with him. Sad loss for the strength community!!!

----------


## Mogamedogz

See... it's shit like this that scares me all the time! I wonder what the C.O.D was.

----------


## timtim

> See... it's shit like this that scares me all the time! I wonder what the C.O.D was.


heart attack after high rep squats i was told.

----------


## crazyhorse666

that terible seem like a great guy

----------


## Doc.Sust

> heart attack after high rep squats i was told.


is that the official COD? please post any articles you can on COD. this is terrible, RIP brother of the iron game.

----------


## m8intl

> See... it's shit like this that scares me all the time! I wonder what the C.O.D was.







> heart attack after high rep squats i was told.


There's probably more to it than that. Squats might have been the catalyst that triggered his death, but what created the conditions for heart failure from over exertion in the first place?? Was it drug use or something else? Hopefully, there'll be an autopsy.

R.I.P.

----------


## timtim

> is that the official COD? please post any articles you can on COD. this is terrible, RIP brother of the iron game.



thanks to carzy joe for the link.

http://www.powerliftingwatch.com/

----------


## RJstrong

No matter how you look at this shocking news, which in no doubt is a tragedy, I will still try to look at the situation as the glass being half full. Jesse was a great athlete and was able to inspire countless people to lift big and for that I thank him. My prayers are with his family and friends. RIP big guy you will be missed!

----------


## cmillett

RIP brother

----------


## StrengthSport

Heres the new article from his home town

http://www.peninsuladailynews.com/ap...NEWS/707270306

here is what had happened.

Friends, we suffered a great loss in the strongman community last evening. The Sequim Crew was doing what they do. Training hard and particularly training Jesse for the WSM contest in Anaheim. He died quickly and painlessly.

The squat set was as follows:
230kg x 8
190kg x 8
150kg x 8
110kg x 8
70kg x 8
Followed immediately by:
600# tire flip 
265# stone load
All of this was done with no rest between sets. Rack, pull, go
At the completion of these sets Jesse laid on his back, on the cold floor like normal. Breck and Sarge noticed that his breathing was laborious. Jesse became incoherent and stopped breathing. We administered cpr, called 911 and continued to resuscitate until paramedics arrived. They set up the defibrillator, epinephrine, to no avail. He was worked on for over an hour between Breck, Sarge and the paramedics.

These are the facts as it happened. We are deeply saddened by this tragic loss. We appreciate your support and prayers. 

The Sequim Crew

i am greatly saddened by the loss... :Tear:

----------


## Renesis

Holy hell that is a crap load of exertion, his heart must have just given out.

----------


## thetank

goddamn, what a tragedy....poor guy, just had a new baby boy a couple months ago and shit. at the very least it looks like the guy was living his dream before he died so young...RIP man  :Frown:

----------


## kfrost06

This is very very sad! I wish the best for his family and friends.

----------


## supersteve3686

i was told that by a friend but thought it was a sick joke

----------


## dupa95

WOW I always cheer him on every time I saw him on tv. What a great loss.He will be missed

----------


## mateo112

> Heres the new article from his home town
> 
> http://www.peninsuladailynews.com/ap...NEWS/707270306
> 
> :



damn good article. really shows a positive side to the big guy. the type of guy that all of us should stride to be like.

i too always root for him when he is on TV. being from america and one of the younger competitors. 

RIP brotha.

----------


## BgMc31

> goddamn, what a tragedy....poor guy, just had a new baby boy a couple months ago and shit. at the very least it looks like the guy was living his dream before he died so young...RIP man



He and his wife Callie had a little girl. Just a little correction. Jesse was a friend of mine and a great guy. I'm sure there will be some negative speculation about the cause of death, but one thing is for sure, no one worked harder and trained smarter than Jesse. He will be missed by me and my family.

----------


## Posideon

I heard he alot of emphatamines in his system. My heart goes out to his family.

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^^to many internte rumors. you dont know what is true ot false, sure it is possible, but far from absolute

----------


## powerlifter18

rip jesse

----------


## powerlifter18

he was a beast

----------


## powerlifter18

he kicked ass

----------


## powerlifter18

i was gonna go train with him too

----------


## Jay J

Sad to hear this. My prayers go to his family. Is there any update on COD?

----------


## Midwest Viking

Powerlifter18, you shouldn't be using this thread as a way to get your post count up. 

Everything I have read about Jesse has been good. It seems like he inspired alot of people in alot of ways. I remember the first time I took notice to him, he was competing in the World's strongest Man, and he was actually in 1st place for a little while. He came close. 
It seems like he made enough of an impact in his life, that he will be remembered for a long time. 

RIP Jesse

----------


## mr newbreed

> No matter how you look at this shocking news, which in no doubt is a tragedy, I will still try to look at the situation as the glass being half full. Jesse was a great athlete and was able to inspire countless people to lift big and for that I thank him. My prayers are with his family and friends. RIP big guy you will be missed!


well said,the sport loses a true soldier R.I.P

----------


## kj101

He was a really down to earth guy. I remember talking to him about stuff that had nothing to do with training like his American bulldog which he always had with him. I remembered when he told me he was going to propose to his wife, stuff like that. I never new he was one of the strongest men in the world until I started seeing him on tv! I was really proud to say "I know that guy." What an amazing person he was. If you all haven't seen his videos on youtube, check them out. Talking about a Superman! Such a tradgedy. My prayers go out to his family and friends. RIP brother...

----------

